# Galveston County Fair BBQ Cook-off



## Scotty32 (Apr 16, 2009)

Apr. 23-25

Those of you who may be out there, let me know. I am on a BBQ team with an easy to find spot. I would love it if some of us on here could get together and bs over a few cold ones. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 16, 2009)

I might take you up on that cold one Brother. The wife and I usually head that way a few times a year for a weekend getaway, but ever since the hurricane hit we haven't been back. A cold one, BBQ and visiting with a Brother Mason sure is tempting


----------



## Scotty32 (Apr 16, 2009)

For the most part I believe Galveston ( or Galvatraz as I call it, lol) is well on its way in rebuilding. There are still remnants of the storm around the area, but not in the severity as before.


----------

